# Super Twin found complete minus 2



## dalestuff (Aug 21, 2011)

I just found a 1954 Monark Super Twin and purchased it from the original owner.  The bike is complete minus two parts, the magneto cover and the air filter.  Can someone direct me to a website or person who might have these parts.  Can you still buy spark plugs for these bikes? Thank you!!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, you can still obtain plugs for those bikes. They more than likely have a new numerical designation, but there are conversion tables available. What was in it originally?


----------



## dalestuff (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input...the blogging stuff is new to me, I hope I am doing this right as I just selected reply.
The bike has one plug in it (original), the second one is missing.  The plug is a Champion J17-LM.  Thanks again!




bricycle said:


> Yes, you can still obtain plugs for those bikes. They more than likely have a new numerical designation, but there are conversion tables available. What was in it originally?


----------

